# Do I really need a "Blow Out Bag?"



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So following a few prepper sites and people on YouTube and quite a few are professing the need to keep a "blow out bag" strapped to your BOB in your glove box, or in a thigh pouch. They say that way if you get shot in an artery and have a "blow out," you won't bleed out.

So here is my question... What the hell is in a "Blow Out Bag" and as a person who lives in suburbia and doesn't get shot at on a regular basis, do I need a "blow out bag?"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> So following a few prepper sites and people on YouTube and quite a few are professing the need to keep a "blow out bag" strapped to your BOB in your glove box, or in a thigh pouch. They say that way if you get shot in an artery and have a "blow out," you won't bleed out.
> 
> So here is my question... What the hell is in a "Blow Out Bag" and as a person who lives in suburbia and doesn't get shot at on a regular basis, do I need a "blow out bag?"


They are very good to have.. Dark Angel Medical has one that is already set up but you can make your own.. It only contains the necessities. No band aids or ointment. Only stuff like quick Clot,compressed gauze,Israeli bandage(compression bandage) shears,halo seals and stuff like that for a serious trauma like a gunshot wound or amputation.. Keep it and your first aid kit separate. It makes it so you are not diggin thru shit to find the important stuff.. It takes up very little space and can save your life.. I never leave home without one..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never heard of it. My guess is it's some combination of Quikclot, Israeli bandage and possibly a tourniquet. If you are going into areas and performing activities that may result in getting shot it probably would be a good idea to have one or two or three. 

Suburbia? I don't know. Though if one frequents a public range it might not hurt to toss one in the glove box before they head out. You never know.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I've never heard of it. My guess is it's some combination of Quikclot, Israeli bandage and possibly a tourniquet. If you are going into areas and performing activities that may result in getting shot it probably would be a good idea to have one or two or three.
> 
> Suburbia? I don't know. Though if one frequents a public range it might not hurt to toss one in the glove box before they head out. You never know.


You just never know when you will need one. The range is an excellent example. They also come in handy for car/4 wheeler accidents or even just doing work around the house. Say someone is on a ladder and slips and falls thru a window and cuts a major artery.. or falls on something that causes a chest puncture.. A lot of people think they will only work for combat related situations but they have a wide range of uses..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> You just never know when you will need one. The range is an excellent example. They also come in handy for car/4 wheeler accidents or even just doing work around the house. Say someone is on a ladder and slips and falls thru a window and cuts a major artery.. or falls on something that causes a chest puncture.. A lot of people think they will only work for combat related situations but they have a wide range of uses..


Now that's a solid case for it. I was always thinking, "I'm not going sniping or working on patrol detail" so I don't need it. But your example is a GREAT tie back to every day living.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Wouldn't you need one MORE in a suburban environment? I mean, granted you are closer to medical facilities and what not, but I've never heard of an ATM robbery in the rocky mountains resulting in a fatal gunshot wound. Correct me if I'm wrong, people. I don't wanna be wrong forever! :shock:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

People usually think combat when it comes to a blowout kit. Usually it is true as that is what it was invented for. There are just so many other uses for it. I usually keep some nubain or other injectable pain medicine in there as well. It might not be legal but when you are several hours away from medical attention like we are here. I will take the legal risk!! Several years ago there was an accident here and it took about 2 hrs for a helicopter to make it out here. The roads were snowed in and the closest chopper was a military chopper from Great Falls. I wasn't here for that one but heard the stories..

You need to be able to keep yourself or someone else alive till they can get medical attention. That is not always as fast as it should be.. Remember, a blowout kit is not a first aid kit.. Only the essentials should be in it. You should also become familiar with what is in it and where they are located so you are not fumbling around looking for things.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Look at the recent killing of that jogger, shot in the back, Im not up to snuff on the story, but I think it was a .22 caliber...Also remember the beltway sniper, so yes, I need to gather some of this equipement, and knowledge of use..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I remember the last time I needed a tourniquet . . . Don't forget the lightning rod, better chance of gettin' struck by lightning.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I would MUCH rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it!!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Not a problem if you are ridin' in a duce and a half.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I just home from a normal 12 work day and am more than a bit tired but I thought I'd pipe in. Let me give some examples.

The countries collapses for one of the various possible reasons and you're in your yard, tending you garden when a couple of teens walk up that you've never seen before and say, "Hey those look good." You say something like, "Thanks, but this is private property and I don't know you, so do me a favor and move on." One says while he whips out a beat up pistol, "Hand them over. We're hungry and I'm not asking." Now being smart your armed and see this could be your end, you reach for your pistol and him seeing you fires and you fire too. The smoke clears and thankfully you're still alive and he's dead and his buddy ran as fast as his basketball shoes could take him while pulling up his pants as he went. You look down and see you didn't come out unscathed and have a badly bleeding bullet wound in your right upper thigh muscle. A bandaid won't cut it. Guess what you need?



Or your walking through the woods with your BOB trying to get to your BOL because the country collapsed and the gas ran out along the way because your route was cut off with abandoned vehicles and other dangerous people out looking to rob others you tried to avoid. You cross a backwoods road and come across a guy with a lever action out looking for game. He's hungry. His family is hungry. Things are real bad. The grocery stores went empty weeks ago and he says, "That's some nice gear." As he raises the lever action. You react being armed too. You both fire and exchange shots. You don't hit him, but he runs seeing you're not the easy pickins he was hoping for in the momentary thought when he decided to rob you. The only problem is the bullet wound on the side of your belly. Your lucky it didn't hit any vital organs but you're bleeding like a stuck pig. You know you need to get out of there as he's probably coming back with family or friends. Guess what you need?



Call it a blow out bag, stuck pig bag or a trauma pack. You'd better have it when you need it and calling for an ambulance isn't an option. I call it a trauma pack and keep one with me while working too.


This country can be damn dangerous. Do you think it's going to be less so when the shit hits the fan with a splatter.


It could be as simple as you cutting wood and you fall over cause you tired and hungry, and badly cut your head on a log. It could be a slip sharpening your knife on the stone and it go into your leg. You could be alone or with family and friends. They could get badly hurt and be bleeding like a stuck pig. Guess what you need?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Wonder what a U.S. Army infantryman carries?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

roy said:


> Wonder what a U.S. Army infantryman carries?


Nowadays many infantryman carry them and almost all Force Recon,special forces,SEAL,Delta and PJ's carry them..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Really!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I was given field dressings, but I think everyone's carrying Quik Clot sponges or combat gauzes now.

USGI QuikClot Combat Gauze ? Glenn's Army Surplus, Inc. Online Store


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Douuuuup, beat me to it. :0


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

If you carry, you should have one with you. It's just smart and the cost is minimal.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

1. have a wife as RN

2. have your son as a army qualified EMT

3. Have a LOT of vet sutures, antibiotics (read fish antibotics) and tons of gauze pads, tape, alcohol, etc.

And a will to live and you will do quite well, charge a can of tuna for a wound dressing


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Another thing to consider is that with the U.S. military, sophisticated medical care is just minutes away. If you can make it there alive your chances of survival are good. Had a friend get both legs blown off above the knee in Granada. He is alive today. Afther teotwawki this ain't gonna happen. If you suffer a blowout you will die. If you get a major gunshot wound you will die. If you suffer a spinal injury you will die. If you get a compound fracture you will likely die.

The little bullet shaped tampons are supposed to work pretty good for gunshot wounds although I have been fortunate enough not to have to try it personally. Stuff for tourniquets are part of your everyday gear, one reason I always wear a rigger belt. The SAS had a neet little first aid kit we always managed to get our hands on that was about 2" square and a inch thick. It had an assortment of anti-biootics, anti-diaorea, sewing kit, etc. If think think you are gonna play MASH in the field you are nuts. We usually carried a bag or two of fluid and practiced stickin' each other.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Add a tampon to that blow out bag. All my Army buddies carried them in Afganistan


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Add a tampon to that blow out bag. All my Army buddies carried them in Afganistan


Greatest improvised entry wound dressing ever. An old fashioned sanitary pad and an ace wrap makes for a great abdominal or exit wound dressing as well. A lot cheaper than an Israeli bandage if you're on a tight as hell budget or have a large group to support.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

What is "Israili Bandage?"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazon.com: 4" Israeli Battle Dressing Bandage: Health & Personal Care

It is an all in one type bandage pad wrap and a clip all rolled into one.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ordered - THANKS!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I recommend getting some QuikClot sponges also. They can be cut into pieces to plug multiple entry and exit wounds.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the most common wounds in combat is a sucking chest wound, where a bullet hit center mass blows a hole in the victim's lung. If the first responder cannot get the bullet holes (entry and exit) covered in a way that allows for lung function, the victim is not going to be able to respirate enough oxygen into the blood stream to retain consciousness, which can result in death if left untreated. 

The sucking chest wound is one of the many reasons for a trauma kit. But it can treat numerous injuries in the field. Not all of us will have a corpsman (medic) along with us, so you need a bag with medical supplies to be able to tend to a wound (or more than one) if you get hit or hurt.

I carry a first aid kit everywhere I go. One in every vehicle and vessel, and a specialized one in a 6"x10" medical pouch. It has gauze pads, gauze rolls, waterproof adhesive tape, elastic bandages, micropore paper tape, a finger-indexed Blackhawk Trocar razor knife (designed to cut a tracheotomy - clear an airway - in the field), Quik-Clot, betadine and eyewash, dental floss and needle, numerous bandages, butterfly closures, benadryl and pain medicine. I also include tweezers, nitrile gloves, and small bottles of alcohol-based hand sanitizer (also a fire starting aid), hydrogen peroxide, Listerine (antiseptic), and Neosporin, and one 8 oz. water bottle.

I have only used it to bandage cuts, pull out splinters, treat insect bites, and get rid of headaches. But I carry it even when commuting to the office - you never know what can happen.

I have four clear plastic shoe boxes full of medical supplies inside a Rubbermaid tote bin for the BOVs, and for household uses. This is a "ride the storm out" supply - normally speaking. But when an emergency arises, it means you can skip that aisle....

Of course, all that is over 1000 miles away right now, so I just have a basic first aid kit as I rebuild my own "urban apartment" bags.... I borrow a med kit from work on the weekends thanks to my employer...but I have to account for its contents.

To me, if you don't have your emergency first aid completely covered, you are not (yet) a true prepper.... Just sayin'!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Having supplies is grreat, but how many really know how to use those supplies?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Having supplies is grreat, but how many really know how to use those supplies?


Very true! I see guys all the time talking about the stuff they have but they admit they don't know how to use it.. When something happens and you actually need to use those items. That's not the time to learn how to use em...

Take some classes,read books and online just get some kind of experience.. Hands on is always the best.. I was lucky enough to grow up hog hunting with dogs and had quite a bit of experience sewing up dogs and each other to start my experience off..


----------

